# muscle spasms with constipation - anyone else??



## fourstars (May 11, 2004)

Here is my history - I am 36 yrs old and have been having trouble with C for the last 10 months. I changed my diet, drink a ton of water and eat lots of fiber. I do not have a true diagnosis of IBS so I am not even sure I have it. I had a colonoscopy that revealed a 2 1/2 cen. polyp and had surgery to remove it on the 17th of June. Everything was fine with the polyps - thank goodness! I am recovering well from that experience but am still having trouble going to the bathroom. As long as I stay on top of my eating habits it seems that I can go to the bathroom without too much trouble but afterwards I have horrible pain that feels like a cinching up of the nerves in my rectum. It usually lasts for a while - 1-2 hours and then I am ok until the next bowel movement. I am thinking it may be that my muscles are too tight and I am having trouble relaxing them - I have a call into my Gastro but was wondering if anyone here has the same problem. I am sceduled for a follow up appt. in August from my surgery. My Gastro said he was not sure what symptoms I would be left with once I recovered from my surgery - But with this pain I do not know if I can wait that long. I have 4 kids ages 2 1/2 to 11 running around and that makes it really hard to be in pain a lot of the day. Help - if anyone has any insight to add I would appreciate it.







Thanks Pam


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Pam. I too get pain after bm's especially if I strain (Mostly c-type). Mine seems to be in lower ab or on right or left sides. It is likely to be muscle spasms, I think. You should probably talk to your doc, see if there is anything you can do about pain relief. I have 3 kids, and I know it is hard on them when mom can't be much fun, especially now in the summer, I feel so bad when I can't have fun with them when my symptoms act up. I have been told that my muscles are too tight as well, that may be the case for you as well. Try some relaxation techniques, I bought a yoga tape, it is still in the shrink rap, I'm going to try it soon. Take care, and good luck.


----------



## cicelyak (Aug 25, 2004)

look up Proctalgia Fujax and Levator Ani Syndromeon the web.Also try Pelvic Floor Dysfunction.


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

..this hits me too .. it's like my sigmoid colon and sphincter spasm. Typically, I take an ibuprofen when this happens, then I'm ok in .5 an hour. I too think it's a pelvic floor/muscle issue.


----------



## ira (Jun 26, 2003)

Have any of you tried Kegel exercises for this?Tightening the pelvic musculature while breathing in and relaxing them on the exhale.I have. But I cant tell whether this was helpful since I tend to do a whole lot of other exercises as well when this becomes unbearable.Also wondering about biofeedback for pelvic floor dysfunction and whether it can be done on your own somehow...-Ira


----------

